# ماهي العلاقة بين الضغط الجوي ودرجة الغليان؟



## كاسبر العلوم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا........ 
ارجو منكم مساعدتي لانه غدا امتحان انشاء الله وحد الان ماحصلت كتب وهذا السؤال جدا مهم انا عندي معلومات عنه لكن قليلة بحقه جدا طبعا مع جزيل الشكز لكم 
السؤال هو ما العلاقة بين الضغط الجوي ودرجة الغليان؟:56:


----------



## حمدى على احمد (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نقطة الغليان هي الدرجة التي يكون عندها ضغط البخار للمادة مساويا للضغط الجوى. وعلى هذا فإن درجة الغليان تعتمد على الضغط. وغالبا ما يتم نشر نقط الغليان التي يتم قياسها في الضغط القياسي (101325 بسكال أو 1 ضغط جوي). وفى الارتفاعات الأعلى حيث يكون الضغط الجوى أقل, تقل أيضا نقط الغليان. وتزيد نقط الغليان بزيادة الضغط حتى الوصول إلى النقطة الحرجة حيث تتساوى عندها خواص السائل والغاز. ولا يمكن زيادة نقطة الغليان عن النقطة الحرجة. كما أن نقطة الغليان تقل بتقليل الضغط الجوى حتى الوصول إلى النقطة الثلاثية. ولا يمكن تقليل نقطة الغليان عن هذه النقطة


----------



## كاسبر العلوم (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خبر الجزاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كما قال اخي اي ان العلاقة طردية بينهما اذ كلما ارتفع الضغط الجوي ارتفعت درجة الغليان وكلما انخفض انخفضت درجة الغليان
وبتوفيق الله


----------

